
Patent went to emergency room based on a blood test that Theranos had to retract - CptJamesCook
http://www.businessinsider.com/theranos-voids-edison-blood-test-results-2016-5
======
kevenwang0531
This is exactly why you leave biotech to PhD founders and not to undergrad
dropouts. I remember my professor used to take pride in failing premed
students because she thinks it will save lives!

